# Just beginning and looking for a buddy for the journey



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hi my name is Steph I’m 35 36 in March, I have a 7 year old little girl who is my world (she is my ivf miracle) anyways me and partner have just got on the adoption journey we have had info session and now just waiting for the Registration of interest form to get that done and sent back so we can get onto stage one. Is anyone else in the same position? Would be really lovely to have someone to go through it with and maybe even meet up ect, I live in Essex. Feel free to private message me or comment back to me 


Thank you for reading xxx


----------



## andrea75 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi Steph. 

Myself and DF not sure if this is for us but we’ve emailed our council to get some information.  Fingers crossed this is our journey to finally being a wee family x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi crazycats, I no what u mean it’s not for everyone but if u go to an info session that will help u massively to decide. 
Me and partner can’t wait to get proper started on this journey even tho we’re also very nervous but so looking forward to growing our family 😊 

Be lovely to know if u go to info session and see how u get on x


----------



## andrea75 (Jun 20, 2010)

Well we got a reply from LA and they sent brief information pack. Someone will phone us to see if we want to meet, which we will.  Let’s see how it goes. 

How did you find info session?


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

That’s great,

I found info session great really informative, also made me feel really sad for the children that need new family’s but suppose it’s why we are choosing to do this x


----------



## andrea75 (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes you’re right... was yours just a day thing or over a few days? I cant imagine ours being in our home town.. probably have to travel 2hrs but once we speak to the Team manager we will find out more x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Info session was from 10am til 12pm on one day so wasn’t bad at all, when u get further along in the process is when u have training days which I believe can be from to 3 full days but that will be fine. 

They would normally try get u into a info session as nearest to u as possible so hopefully u wouldn’t have to travel to far. X


----------

